# New Market



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

So I was looking at wife's D3 yesterday and she had old market. I opened it back up 30 seconds later and she had new market. My D3 is still on old one, and for some reason, it won't load new market. Or is it just a rollout thing and she got it earlier? I've cleared market cache several times and even tried downloading just to see if it would switch, and nothing.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a roll out. You can install the .apk though and update manually without root. http://goo.gl/LwEQ1


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks sims. Just thought it was funny within 30 seconds hers popped up and mine hasn't yet lol


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Only complaint I have with new market is that when an app has an update, it says update category, but when I open it, there is no update button. It stays like that for a while and the open button changes to update finally. Opinions or ideas? Happened on my X also.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

On your phone just clear data and force stop through the applications settings. That what happened to me.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

